# My funny Moses



## Anna S (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi everybody. My kitten is named Moses. He was born on 8/28/2015.

The name Moses is an Egyptian baby name. In Egyptian the meaning of the name Moses is: Son. In the bible, Moses led the Israelites out of Egypt in search of the promised land.

I'm very excited to be on here, and have tons of questions about owning cats. I'm very happy to be on here and have a tons of questions about owning a cats.



​


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Awwww....Moses is a cutie! Is he your first cat?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

ooh Moses is cute


----------



## Anna S (Jan 18, 2016)

DebS said:


> Awwww....Moses is a cutie! Is he your first cat?


Yes, this is my first cat. :blackcat )))


----------



## Anna S (Jan 18, 2016)

Now I understand how to add video))


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats on your first feline baby!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I've never quite seen a cat move like in that video. Cute.
And one can never go wrong with a pantsless tuxedo.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Moses is so handsome.He is a wonderful first cat for you. I have owned many cats and you can look forward to the most terrific time with him.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Omg he is the cutest thing!!


----------



## skyrun (Dec 9, 2014)

Very cute, love his little socks!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a cute little fellow!  Wishing you many years of happiness together.


----------



## Anna S (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks to all. Moses was very cute and playful.


----------

